# Lumberjack pellets in GMG



## brad23123 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey everyone I am hoping that someone can give me a definite answer on this. I have a GMG db and have only tried their pellets and traeger pellets. When I tried running the traeger pellets there seemed to be a ton of strain on the auger. I am hoping to find a pellet that gives a little more flavor and I am thinking about the Lumberjack pellets. Has any GMG owners ran these pellets through with no issues?


----------



## a g k (Dec 5, 2018)

Brad, yes I have tried lumberjack in my Daniel Boone & I found they kept more consistency in temp than GMG or Pit Boss pellets. Those are the only brands that I have tried.
 A G K


----------



## jake0531 (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a Daniel Boone as well. I’ve run one bag of GMG fruitwood blend and one bag of lumberjack hickory through. Both did great.


----------



## mowin (Dec 12, 2018)

I've ran well over a ton of lumberjack 100% hickory through my GMG DB. Only pellet I'll use.


----------



## brad23123 (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for everyone's replies!


----------

